# The Spotted Maltese



## LolasMom33 (Aug 28, 2009)

My Maltese is 1 and 1/2 years old and we keep her in a puppy cut. Her hair got a little longer towards the end of winter and with her going in and out of the snow and melted snow she got pretty matted despite our constant brushing. Anyway, when it started to warm up a little we decided to shave her and give her a clean start. Everything was normal until a couple days ago when I was petting her and swishing her hair around when I noticed spots all over her skin on her side and back. I had noticed a couple marks a month or so ago near what I guess would be her arm pit, but was not concerned because she had scraped herself when she decided to get entangled in a thorn bush and it had scabbed. I thought perhaps it was still healing or could be a scar. But now I see a lot of little brown spots spread all over and I am even more concerned about a large dark patch on the center of her back. They are difficult to see unless looking for them as her hair has grown some, but I wonder how long they have been there and where they came from.

I searched the internet and found that it can be normal for Maltese to freckle, especially in summer months. Some say it is sunburn and will go away, but she hasn't had a whole lot of sun recently as there has been so much rain. Is this normal? Has anyone else run into this with your Maltese? It is only on her back and left side; her belly is clear which I also read was unusual. I know I am probably worrying myself more than I should and we will be seeing the vet this week for her annual boosters, but I was hoping hear from those who might know about this. Thanks!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes, it's pigment that darkens with more sunlight and then fades with less. Nothing to worry about. Some maltese have spots and some don't.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

LolasMom33 said:


> My Maltese is 1 and 1/2 years old and we keep her in a puppy cut. Her hair got a little longer towards the end of winter and with her going in and out of the snow and melted snow she got pretty matted despite our constant brushing. Anyway, when it started to warm up a little we decided to shave her and give her a clean start. Everything was normal until a couple days ago when I was petting her and swishing her hair around when I noticed spots all over her skin on her side and back. I had noticed a couple marks a month or so ago near what I guess would be her arm pit, but was not concerned because she had scraped herself when she decided to get entangled in a thorn bush and it had scabbed. I thought perhaps it was still healing or could be a scar. But now I see a lot of little brown spots spread all over and I am even more concerned about a large dark patch on the center of her back. They are difficult to see unless looking for them as her hair has grown some, but I wonder how long they have been there and where they came from.
> 
> I searched the internet and found that it can be normal for Maltese to freckle, especially in summer months. Some say it is sunburn and will go away, but she hasn't had a whole lot of sun recently as there has been so much rain. Is this normal? Has anyone else run into this with your Maltese? It is only on her back and left side; her belly is clear which I also read was unusual. I know I am probably worrying myself more than I should and we will be seeing the vet this week for her annual boosters, but I was hoping hear from those who might know about this. Thanks!


If it isn't scabby but simply pigmentation, that's normal. They look like cow spots. Sometimes larger, sometimes smaller. They are most apparent when you give them a bath


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

When Abbey stands and leans against the storm door to greet me.....I love seeing her little "cow" belly. Abbey is my only malt with the spots, but i've always loved them on her....:wub:


----------



## cascosmom (Nov 3, 2009)

Both of mine have them; we call them Angel Kisses.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Delilah has very light spots on top of her back, but they can only be seen when I bathe her.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Very normal. No cause for concern.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Jack has one large spot that covers his left side, along with many smaller spots. I was also concerned at first, but was so glad to hear it's normal!


----------



## Maddie6611 (Sep 27, 2011)

These were great to read, as our little Maddie has this on her back and ears. I was wondering if it meant she was not a quality bread of Maltese. Our first little Peaches didn't have any on her. We lost her this past February 16th, at a wonderful age of 16 years, 1 month and 23 days. We started looking in June and got our new little girl in August. Once a Maltese owner, forever a Maltese owner.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Maddie6611 said:


> These were great to read, as our little Maddie has this on her back and ears. I was wondering if it meant she was not a quality bread of Maltese. Our first little Peaches didn't have any on her. We lost her this past February 16th, at a wonderful age of 16 years, 1 month and 23 days. We started looking in June and got our new little girl in August. Once a Maltese owner, forever a Maltese owner.


Marsha - I was so shocked too when I saw them on Tyler last summer during bath time. Freaked me out and then I read that maltese can have these spots. I never see them other than bath time and never see them in the winter. Our little cows or leopards. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maddie6611 (Sep 27, 2011)

Can you answer me how do I add a picture of Maddie to my prfile?


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Rocky has them too on his pink tummy! I love them!


----------



## petula (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh my goodness, right now you'd think Farley's parents were a cow and a dalmatian! He loves to sit out on the patio for a bit each morning, and we've had so little rain this year the spots have been really dark. He's covered--probably equal parts brown and pink.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

cascosmom said:


> Both of mine have them; we call them Angel Kisses.


 
Aww I love that.
None of my Malts have them but Amber,our cocker does... I call them her beauty marks..


----------



## bentleybsmom (Sep 5, 2011)

bentleyb has a spot on his loot bag. LOL hint you can see it looking under his tail. LOL he is going to hate me for telling


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Maddie6611 said:


> Can you answer me how do I add a picture of Maddie to my prfile?


There is a tutorial thread that is pinned and that should be able to help you. I haven't done this in so long, that I've forgotten, sorry. But do a search and you'll find the post.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

We just refer to them as freckles. Now, if they appear to be raised or something doesn't appear 'quite right' about one of them then certainly have your vet check it out.


----------

